# More FSB or more GHz ?



## LE0O37 (May 21, 2007)

Is it better to have a little more GHz and lose some FSB ? Which one is more important, GHz or FSB ?

I found some good deals where the GHz increase a little but the FSB drops to 533MHz.
Is there really a big difference from 533, to 800, or from 800 to 1066 MHz of FSB ?

As of the GHz, will there be a difference from 2.2 to 2.4 GHz ?

------The cheap AMD's average a 2.22 GHz and smaller 
While The Cheap Intel's average 3.33 GHz and higher

Does that mean that Intel's budget CPU's are better ?

Let me know ?


----------



## Geoff (May 21, 2007)

wow, lol

First, you cant compare an AMD cpu to an Intel cpu, they both have different processors which are more efficient then others.  For instance, an Athlon 64 @ 2Ghz will outperform an Intel Pentium 4 @ 2.6Ghz.

You need to tell us what processors your looking at, because theres a huge difference between a Celeron D and a Core 2 Duo.


----------



## LE0O37 (May 21, 2007)

*These are all the NEWEGG deals that I am Researching, Pick one ?*

BIOSTAR NF61S Micro AM2 SE Socket AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 uATX AMD Motherboard
$55.99
                     The Below are all COMBO DEALS 
________________________________________________________________

ASUS A8V-VM SE Socket 939 VIA K8M890 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - 

Western Digital Caviar SE WD2000JS 200GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s HD

AMD Athlon 64 3400+ Venice 2.2GHz Socket 939 Processor Model ADA3400DAA4BY - OEM 

$132.99    COMBO DEAL
________________________________________________________________

AMD Athlon 64 4000+ San Diego 2.4GHz Socket 939 Processor Model ADA4000DKA5CF - OEM 

ASUS A8V-VM SE Socket 939 VIA K8M890 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

$101.98 
________________________________________________________________

Foxconn 6150BK8MC-KRSHN2 Socket 939 NVIDIA GeForce 6150 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 

AMD Athlon 64 3400+ Venice 2.2GHz Socket 939 Processor Model ADA3400DAA4BY - OEM 

$89.99 
________________________________________________________________

DFI 662-TMG/G LGA 775 SiS 662 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 

Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor Model HH80551PE0672MN - OEM 

$125.99

________________________________________________________________

Look my current computer is 1.7 GHz P4, and only 256 Ram ?


----------



## maroon1 (May 21, 2007)

LE0O37,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115013

This processor ^^ in this link beats all the processors you posted, and it is cheaper


----------



## chupacabra (May 21, 2007)

The newest models are either way AM2 for AMD or C2D or C2Q for intel


----------



## LE0O37 (May 21, 2007)

Link doesn't work. and product # on link is invalid. Please post again.

I would like to be able to use 1gb RAM stick, that way I can add one in the future.

One other question.
L1 Cache: 24KB+32KB
L2 Cache: 2 x 1MB

Doest the L2 Cache mean that I can use up to two 1 GB RAM Stick ?

For example, L2 Cache: 2 x 512KB, means I can't use 1GB Ram Sticks, only 512 and two of them max ?

Thanks


----------



## Itanda (May 21, 2007)

dude no.. Cache is totally different. L2 cache is basically the instructions for the proccessor.. All though i could be wrong..


----------



## maroon1 (May 21, 2007)

> Link doesn't work. and product # on link is invalid. Please post again.


What ??

It is working fine for me
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115013

It is core 2 duo E4300,  it outperforms all the processors you posted


----------



## chupacabra (May 21, 2007)

maroon1 said:


> What ??
> 
> Is working fine for me
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115013
> ...



works fine for my too, it must be you lol


----------



## LE0O37 (May 21, 2007)

Got it.
Isn't this better than the E4300 for the same price.
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+(65W) Windsor 2.4GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADO4600CUBOX - Retail  for $115 
link below
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103749


----------



## maroon1 (May 21, 2007)

Yea Athlon 64 X2 4600+ is better at stock, but if you want to overclock then get E4300


----------



## LE0O37 (May 21, 2007)

By the time I learn how to OC it'll be time to buy a new CPU..

Hey how do I determine the MAX Ram and COMPATIBLE Ram I can use with a certain CPU ?
Let me know.
Thanks


----------



## Geoff (May 21, 2007)

LE0O37 said:


> Link doesn't work. and product # on link is invalid. Please post again.
> 
> I would like to be able to use 1gb RAM stick, that way I can add one in the future.
> 
> ...


where do you come up with these things??  The cache has nothing to do with RAM, besides, it says 2x1MB, not 2x1GB.




> Hey how do I determine the MAX Ram and COMPATIBLE Ram I can use with a certain CPU ?


Thats depends on the motherboard, not the processor.


----------



## diduknowthat (May 21, 2007)

Itanda said:


> dude no.. Cache is totally different. L2 cache is basically the instructions for the proccessor.. All though i could be wrong..



You got the first part right . L2 cache is a chunk of VERY fast, but small, memory in your processor. It stores the data that the cpu most frequently uses.


----------



## LE0O37 (May 21, 2007)

So L2 Cache is just like the FSB ?


----------



## StrangleHold (May 22, 2007)

No L1 and L2 is memory on the processor so it doesnt have to use the FSB, Its a small amout of cache on the processor so it can utilize it instead of going through the FSB to the Memory unless your talking about a AMD, they have a onboard memory controller and bypasses the FSB to the memory and has L1 and L2 on the processor. Its a cheap way to make your processor seem faster then it really is


----------



## LE0O37 (May 22, 2007)

So how important is the L1 L2 Cache ?
How much memory is recommend to have in the Cache ?
Give me some numbers.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 22, 2007)

With AMD you can have 512k of L1 pre core and up to 1mb of L2 pre core-  Intel up to 64K of L1 pre core and 4mb shared between 2 cores


----------



## LE0O37 (May 22, 2007)

*Pick one, which one is better, these are the 2 best Dual Core Budget CPU's I've found*

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ Brisbane 1.9GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADO3600IAA5DL - OEM 

64 bit Support: Yes
HT: 2000MHz
Hyper-Transport Support: Yes
L1 Cache: 128KB+128KB
L2 Cache: 2 x 512KB
Manufacturing Tech: 65 nm
Multi-Core: Dual-Core
Processors Type: Desktop
Series: Athlon 64 X2
Virtualization Technology Support: Yes


------------OR-------------


Intel Pentium D 805 Smithfield 2.66GHz LGA 775 Processor Model HH80551PE0672MN - OEM 

64 bit Support: Yes
FSB: 533MHz
Hyper-Threading Support: No
L1 Cache: 24KB+32KB
L2 Cache: 2 x 1MB
Manufacturing Tech: 90 nm
Multi-Core: Dual-Core
Processors Type: Desktop
Series: Pentium D
Virtualization Technology Support: No


One has more FSB, and the other has more L2 Cache
Which one is better ?


----------



## Dual_Corex2 (May 22, 2007)

LE0O37 said:


> AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ Brisbane 1.9GHz Socket AM2 Processor Model ADO3600IAA5DL - OEM
> 
> 64 bit Support: Yes
> HT: 2000MHz
> ...



The AMD is better.


----------



## LE0O37 (May 22, 2007)

Hey should I pay $10 more and get the one with the Heatsink and Fan included ?
The other one is the exact same one but OEM & without a cooling device.

Will that stock Cooling device be enough ?  I'm not a gamer...

Let me know, ty


----------



## Dual_Corex2 (May 22, 2007)

LE0O37 said:


> Hey should I pay $10 more and get the one with the Heatsink and Fan included ?
> The other one is the exact same one but OEM & without a cooling device.
> 
> Will that stock Cooling device be enough ?  I'm not a gamer...
> ...



Yes, stock cooling will be fine.


----------



## Geoff (May 22, 2007)

LE0O37 said:


> Hey should I pay $10 more and get the one with the Heatsink and Fan included ?
> The other one is the exact same one but OEM & without a cooling device.
> 
> Will that stock Cooling device be enough ?  I'm not a gamer...
> ...


If you're going to buy an aftermarket cooler, then theres no point in buying the retail version.  But if you arent going to, then get the retail.


----------



## Vampiric Rouge (May 22, 2007)

CPU101 said:
			
		

> Cache
> Cache is essentially, a chunk of very high speed memory available exclusively to the processor for storing very commonly accessed data. When the CPU is looking for an instruction/data and it is found in the cache, that is known as a cache hit. There are several types of cache:
> 
> * L1 Data and L1 Trace (collectively known as L1), this type of cache is usually quite small (small on AMD processors and tiny on Intel) and is the first place the CPU looks for information. Due to its small size and the variance of instructions/data available, cache hits in L1 are not a performance bottleneck
> ...


 Did you read CPU101?


----------



## LE0O37 (May 22, 2007)

*My Pick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

After alot of research on building a DUAL CORE Budget PC...........
THIS is my PICK and what I came up with so far.
Please make any suggestions on changes within the same price......
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU       $69.

AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ Brisbane 1.9GHz 2 x 512KB L2 Cache Socket AM2 Processor - Retail 
Specs
Brand AMD 
Processors Type Desktop 
Series Athlon 64 X2 
Model ADO3600DDBOX 
CPU Socket Type 
CPU Socket Type Socket AM2 
Tech Spec 
Core Brisbane 
Multi-Core Dual-Core 
Name Athlon 64 X2 3600+ 
Operating Frequency 1.9GHz 
HT 2000MHz 
L1 Cache 128KB+128KB 
L2 Cache 2 x 512KB 
Manufacturing Tech 65 nm 
64 bit Support Yes 
Hyper-Transport Support Yes 
Virtualization Technology Support Yes 
Multimedia Instruction MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, 3DNOW! Professional 
Voltage 1.25/1.35V 
Cooling Device Heatsink and Fan included 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

MOBO    $44.

Foxconn MCP61VM2MA-RS2H Socket AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 6100 Micro ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail 
Specs
Brand Foxconn 
Model MCP61VM2MA-RS2H 
Supported CPU 
CPU Socket Type Socket AM2 
CPU Type Athlon 64 X2 / Athlon 64 FX / Athlon 64 
FSB 1000MHz Hyper Transport (2000 MT/s) 
Chipsets 
North Bridge NVIDIA GeForce 6100 
Memory 
Number of Memory Slots 4×240pin 
Memory Standard DDR2 800 
Maximum Memory Supported 4GB 
Dual Channel Supported Yes 
Expansion Slots 
AGP Slots None 
PCI Express x16 1x PCI Express x16 (signals at x1) 
PCI Express x1 1 
PCI Slots 2 
Storage Devices 
PATA 1 x ATA100 up to 2 Devices 
SATA 3Gb/s 2 
SATA RAID 0/1 
Onboard Video 
Onboard Video Chipset NVIDIA GeForce 6100 
Onboard Audio 
Audio Chipset Realtek ALC861 
Audio Channels 6 Channels 
Onboard LAN 
LAN Chipset Realtek PHY 
Max LAN Speed 10/100Mbps 
Rear Panel Ports 
PS/2 2 
COM 1 
LPT 1 
Video Ports D-Sub 
USB 4 x USB 2.0 
Audio Ports 3 Ports 
Onboard USB 
Onboard USB 2 x USB 2.0 headers support 4 ports 
Physical Spec 
Form Factor Micro ATX 
Dimensions 9.6" x 9.6" 
Features 
Power Pin 24 Pin 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
BRB w/ the Memmory Pick.


----------



## Geoff (May 23, 2007)

Thats a decent combo, if your on a tight budget.  It should perform pretty well, giving you also have enough RAM and other components.


----------



## LE0O37 (May 23, 2007)

Which RAM should I pick, you see my CPU and MOBO above ?

GSkill DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Cas Latency 5 Timing 5-5-5-15 $86
A-Data DDR2 800(PC2 6400) Cas Latency 5 Timing 5-5-5-18 $86
WINTEC AMPX DDR2 800(PC2 6400) Cas Latency 5 Timing 5-5-5-15 $86
OCZ DDR2 800(PC2 6400) Cas Latency 4 Timing 4-4-4-15 $90
XMS DDR2 800(PC2 6400) Cas Latency 5 Timing 5-5-5-12 $93

Now these below are slightly different and cheaper

WINTEC DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Cas Latency 5 Timing not listed $63
Corsair ValueSelect DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Cas Latency 5 Timing not listed $70
Super Talent DDR2 667 (PC2 5400) Cas Latency 5 Timing not listed $81

Is there a big difference from 667 to 800 ?
Is there a big difference from PC2 5300 to 6400 ?

What is a better timing,a lower number like 4-4-4-15 is better than 5-5-5-15?
Does it really make a difference ?

Let me know, with this I will Decide
THANKS


----------



## LE0O37 (May 23, 2007)

My current pc is P4 1.7 GHz and runs on 256 RAM.
Very outdated from the late 90's.


----------



## spearball (May 23, 2007)

I would pick the OCZ.


----------



## chupacabra (May 23, 2007)

Either way the g.skill or the ocz as said above


----------



## Itanda (May 23, 2007)

Cache is essentially, a chunk of very high speed memory available exclusively to the processor for storing very commonly accessed data. When the CPU is looking for an instruction/data and it is found in the cache, that is known as a cache hit. There are several types of cache:

Thats a quote from the CPU101. For the person who said i was wrong about what L2 I wasn't Really that wrong when i mentions instructions... in a way we were both right  Just had to point that out


----------



## LE0O37 (May 23, 2007)

The A DATA is now $81.

Here are some better deals on DDR2 800 PC2 6400 RAM I have found...

Pariot------------------------2x1GB $81
GeIL--------------------------2x1GB $72
OCZ Gold----------------------2x1GB $77
Pariot Exterme Performance-----2x1GB $82 

What do you think, which one from these 4 do I pick.......


----------



## LE0O37 (May 24, 2007)

*some more to pick from*

PNY 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model D22GX53OPT - Retail       $60

Transcend JETRAM 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model JM2GDDR2-8K - Retail    $69


----------



## LE0O37 (May 24, 2007)

*It is between these 2....PICK ONE*

Is Transcend JETRAM a good brand ?
Its the cheapest I found, 

OCZ Gold----------------------2x1GB $77
Transcend JETRAM-------------2x1GB $69

Should I really spend extra money on buying the OCZ ?

Model 
Brand Transcend 
Series JETRAM 
Model JM2GDDR2-8K 
Type 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM 
Tech Spec 
Capacity 2GB (2 x 1GB) 
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 
Cas Latency 5 
Timing 5-5-5-12 
Heat Spreader No 
Manufacturer Warranty 

or

Model 
Brand OCZ 
Series Gold 
Model OCZ2G8002GK 
Type 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM 
Tech Spec 
Capacity 2GB (2 x 1GB) 
Speed DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) 
Cas Latency 5 
Timing 5-5-5-12 
Voltage 2.1V 
Heat Spreader Yes 
Features Gold Layered XTC Heatspreader 
Recommend Use High Performance or Gaming Memory


----------



## hells3000 (May 24, 2007)

What is the pc gonna be used for?


----------



## LE0O37 (May 24, 2007)

Encoding and burning dvds.
Recording music.
Surfing the internet.
And may be some downloading.
Nothing major


----------



## Itanda (May 24, 2007)

Get OCZ cause it has heat spread + it looks cooler  Heatspreader = lower temps.


----------



## bluedishwasher (May 24, 2007)

Itanda said:


> Get OCZ cause it has heat spread + it looks cooler  Heatspreader = lower temps.



i second


----------



## LE0O37 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks guys, I got the OCZ, it was clearly the best choice.
Thanks to the Mail in Rebate I'll get it at $77 w/ shipping and AR.
Thanks for helping.

I will not buy the Foxconn Mobo though.
I am looking into MSI or GIGABYTE.

I need help chosing one though.
thanks


----------



## LE0O37 (May 25, 2007)

Now I need a PSU
Will this be enough to power my unit
Let me know 

COOLMAX V-400 ATX v2.01 400W Power Supply - Retail    $16

Dual +12V: Yes
Fans: 1 x 80mm Fan
Input Frequency Range: 47 - 63 Hz
Input Voltage: 100~132VAC or 200~264VAC
Main Connector: 20+4Pin
Output: +3.3V@30A, +5V@28A, +12V1@14A, +12V2@15A, -12V@1A, +5VSB@2.5A
Over Voltage Protection: Yes
Overload Protection: Yes
PCI-E Connectors: No
PFC: No


----------



## Geoff (May 25, 2007)

What video card are you going with?  Because the one listed above will be fine for low-end cards, but if you are getting a mid-range or high-end card, you need a better power supply.


----------



## LE0O37 (May 25, 2007)

I'm getting an IGP MOBO with Onboard Video...
I don't plan on buying a video card.

GIGABYTE or MSI   *Mobo ????

Can you look through these realy fast and pick a motherboard under $61 shipped


GIGABYTE
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ription=13-128

MSI
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...ription=13-130

Let me know, Please help me
Just browse through them fast, it'll only take a minute.

Make sure you pick one under $61 w/ shipping included.
Thanks


----------



## LE0O37 (May 27, 2007)

Will a cheap PSU power up onboard Video cards ?????


----------



## Geoff (May 27, 2007)

LE0O37 said:


> Will a cheap PSU power up onboard Video cards ?????



Yes, even PSU's that come with cheap cases will.  In that case, the only thing you have to be careful of is the number of drives and accessories you install, but that usually doesnt make that big of a difference.


----------

